# English dictionary



## masayoshi (Feb 19, 2017)

Is there any ports like Offline Oxford Dictionary of English?
https://www.getjar.com/categories/e...e/Offline-Oxford-Dictionary-of-English-879593


----------



## nickednamed (Feb 19, 2017)

I know it's not exactly what you want, but I often use this shell function:

```
function lookup() {
# Check if curl is installed
if [ ! -x "/usr/local/bin/curl" ] ; then
  echo "Error: curl is no installed on your system"
   exit 1
fi

curl dict://dict.org/d:"$*"
}
```


----------



## masayoshi (Feb 21, 2017)

To use curl, I need a internet connection?
If I have a internet connection, I would use online dictionary.

http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/

I need offline English dictionaty


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 21, 2017)

You can install net/dictd and net/dictd-database to run a local dictionary server.

I don't think this includes the Oxford dictionary, but it includes WordNet and others.

For a client you can use nickednamed's script (with localhost instead of dict.org) or textproc/dict.


----------



## nickednamed (Feb 21, 2017)

I see. Have you had a look at deskutils/gnome-dictionary?


----------

